# Charging The Phone While Camping



## Jeffery

On my camping trip last week, I assumed I could charge my phone in my car since my camp site had no electricity. I was wrong. The phone will only charge while the car is running, and it charges extremely slow. I was using the USB cord that the phone came with. If I bought a lighter plug-in type charger would that work better?


----------



## backwoodsman7

Yes. Most car chargers will charge as fast as a 120v charger.


----------



## big rockpile

That is what I do I use the Lighter Charger and Charge my Phone and use one that has an Inverter to charge my Computer. Works great.

Plus I rent Movies and watch them on my Computer.

I know life is so hard anymore. LOL

big rockpile


----------



## Cabin Fever

Maybe you need a campfire phone charger?
https://www.iphoneness.com/cool-finds/campfire-chargers-for-iphone-usb-devices/


----------



## Gary in ohio

My guess is you purchased a cheap dollar store charger that doesn't put out enough current to keep up with your phone. Most modern phones want a couple amps when charging, Most of the dollar store chargers put out maybe an amp. No reason you cant charge your phone from the car battery.


----------



## Bearfootfarm

If you camp a lot you should consider buying a small inverter generator.

It will charge things much faster than and more efficiently than your vehicle, and could power other 120 volt items as well.


----------



## HermitJohn

Cabin Fever said:


> Maybe you need a campfire phone charger?
> https://www.iphoneness.com/cool-finds/campfire-chargers-for-iphone-usb-devices/


LOL, caveman cellphone charging! But yea if you are camping out long term within reach of cell tower and want emergency communications available, probably want something like that or larger kind of solar panel setup. I wouldnt bother with the tiny solar chargers, they take forever, just a gimmick.

Also probably would want to look for the most energy efficent phone, laptop, etc hardware if you need it in rustic conditions. If you truly still use a phone to talk, flip phone battery last very long time compared to smart phone battery. There are now cheapie mini laptops that will go long time on a charge. Some experience with this. This summer cell tower closest to my house went wonky and my only internet is cell. ATT was SLOW and Verizon connection impossible. I walked my property and found way at other end property, I got strong cell signal for Verizon on another cell tower. Yep, had to sit on a rock out in woods to use the internet. Still no Verizon at house but ATT signal has improved. Anyway I have this little Acer Aspire Cloudbook with 11 inch screen. It will go quite long time on a battery charge and that is what I carried out into woods. Course I had replaced win10 with Puppy Linux, but if you had win10 that constantly wants to update and chat with Bill Gates in secret and other nonsense that will use up battery. Efficiency is not just in the hardware, its in how you use it also.


----------



## HermitJohn

big rockpile said:


> That is what I do I use the Lighter Charger and Charge my Phone and use one that has an Inverter to charge my Computer. Works great.
> 
> Plus I rent Movies and watch them on my Computer.
> 
> I know life is so hard anymore. LOL
> 
> big rockpile


Movies on a camping trip??? Is there a point to that? Why not just stay home where its lot more comfortable? But my idea of camping and yours probably way different as I doubt the local black bear or deer rents out movies to passing hikers.


----------



## HermitJohn

Oh thinking about it, if you do need outside entertainment on camping trip, those Paperwhite Kindle ereaders can go an extremely long time on battery charge. And lot easier to carry one of those than backpack of paper books.


----------



## Pschmidt

I have a small tri-folding solar panel, the kind backpackers use. Just charged my phone the other day while working on the house with no electricity. Set it out in the sun, it charged up my phone from 31%-95% in a few hours, was very pleased. You might look into to those, they fold up fairly small, and you can place them anywhere there's sun.


----------



## no really

Pschmidt said:


> I have a small tri-folding solar panel, the kind backpackers use. Just charged my phone the other day while working on the house with no electricity. Set it out in the sun, it charged up my phone from 31%-95% in a few hours, was very pleased. You might look into to those, they fold up fairly small, and you can place them anywhere there's sun.


Beat me to it, that's what I use.


----------



## muleskinner2

I have an old flip phone, when I am in the mountains I turn it off and put it in my pocket. If I need to call someone I turn it on, make the call, then turn it off. The charge has lasted over a month this way.


----------



## jimLE

I have 2 ways of keeping mine charged when camping 
1st..My car has has 3 lighters. 2 up front. Ignition had to be turned on for them. And 1 in the back. Ignition don't have to be on for it. I keep a 2 USB port adapter pluged into it. 

2nd.i have a hand held cell phone charger. In which it starts out, charged up in the morning.. 

Both situations come in handy during a power outage as well..


----------



## mnn2501

Charge it before you leave, then turn it off. If you have a emergency turn it on, otherwise, leave it off, you're camping!
If you want to be "connected" -- stay home.


----------



## weaselfire

Mine is easy to charge. But then my "camp site" is a Holiday Inn. 

Jeff


----------



## AmericanStand

Some handcranked portable radios have a cell phone charging f some hand cranked portable radios have a cell phone chargingport


----------



## Bearfootfarm

AmericanStand said:


> Some handcranked portable radios have a cell phone charging f some hand cranked portable radios have a cell phone chargingport


I've had a few hand crank devices, and none of the lasted much more than a year, even with little use.


----------



## Pschmidt

I also have a solar powered LED lantern that will also charge a phone, does double duty. Puts out a decent amount of light, but not super bright. Handy, though. I lived out of my van for a little while, still have my camping gear.  Much of it is getting use while working on our soon-to-be non electric powered home.


----------



## GTX63

Gary in ohio said:


> My guess is you purchased a cheap dollar store charger that doesn't put out enough current to keep up with your phone. Most modern phones want a couple amps when charging, Most of the dollar store chargers put out maybe an amp. No reason you cant charge your phone from the car battery.


Ebay/Amazon have tons of listings for bright, colorful, extra long charging cords that they will sell you for much less than your phone dealer. The problem is most of those come by the tricazillion on steamers from China and they are junk. I've plugged them in when my phone was about 15% and came back 3 hours later and it was 21%. They also have a tendency to just plain quit.
Pay attention to the specs when you buy extra charging cords for the home or the car.


----------



## AmericanStand

I think somehow or another Apple has figured out a way to identify their own cords and not allow the phone to work with them


----------



## tiffanysgallery

Not beyond the realm of possibility that Apple did such. There's always a way to make an after-market cord which simulates their cord. 

As for charging a phone while camping, I use a small solar panel or an energy bank. I could always connect something to my car battery to charge my cell phone in an emergency. I also carry a Luci Pro Series Inflatable Solar Light that came with a USB port for two-way mobile charging and a USB cord.


----------



## mnn2501

Other than for emergencies, why do you use your phone while camping?
Can't you disconnect for a few days?


----------



## big rockpile

HermitJohn said:


> Movies on a camping trip??? Is there a point to that? Why not just stay home where its lot more comfortable? But my idea of camping and yours probably way different as I doubt the local black bear or deer rents out movies to passing hikers.


I was on a Drawn Hunt, at that time Movies, Popcorn and Beer. Hey life was hard. Thing is had to drive up the mountain to call but hey can't have everything.

But I have been on hunting trips I kept my Phone and Computer charged. I have my Permits on my Phone so I have to keep it charged.

big rockpile


----------



## big rockpile

mnn2501 said:


> Other than for emergencies, why do you use your phone while camping?
> Can't you disconnect for a few days?


I can't here because my Permits are on my Phone and if I kill a Deer or Turkey I have to check it in on my Phone.

Had an Agent check my fishing permit the other day on my phone.

big rockpile


----------



## mnn2501

and you can't carry your (paper) permit in your wallet?


----------



## hiddensprings

My hubby bought a simple charger that works on solar power. Seemed to do a nice job.


----------



## big rockpile

mnn2501 said:


> and you can't carry your (paper) permit in your wallet?


Could if I wanted to get one but have all my permits on my phone and if I want to check a kill in can do it from where ever.

big rockpile


----------



## mnn2501

When I go camping, its to "get away from it all" no phones, no tablets, no computers, no microwaves, no TV's.


----------



## Bearfootfarm

mnn2501 said:


> and you can't carry your (paper) permit in your wallet?


Some states require you to report the kill *before* any butchering beyond normal field dressing.


----------



## big rockpile

mnn2501 said:


> When I go camping, its to "get away from it all" no phones, no tablets, no computers, no microwaves, no TV's.


I was told on this Forum not to ever do that again.

Actually we are on call 24/7 anymore but if we are called something bad is happening.

big rockpile


----------



## tiffanysgallery

mnn2501 said:


> and you can't carry your (paper) permit in your wallet?


Licensing and permits are also sold online. An authorization number is issued for customers without access to a printer and will serve in lieu of a printed license. If you store the # in your cell phone, you don't have to worry about a paper permit. A few states have an app for that. 
https://www.reserveamerica.com/outdoors/hunt-fish-license.htm


----------



## mnn2501

I don't do "apps". That's OK though, I haven't hunted in years.


----------



## Evons hubby

These Teckies and all their complex solutions. Power really isn't that much of an issue in the wilds... Just plug whatever device you have into a current bush!


----------



## tiffanysgallery

mnn2501 said:


> I don't do "apps". That's OK though, I haven't hunted in years.


I haven't hunted in years either. I mostly fish. 

I do have the homesteading today app on my cell phone.


----------



## big rockpile

All kinds for us

https://mdc.mo.gov/contact-engage/mobile-apps

I also have bunch of Apps for Forums, to check my Bank Account, to check Weather and News plus many Games and Music and oh my Books. Bunch of other stuff.

big rockpile


----------



## Bearfootfarm

Yvonne's hubby said:


> Just plug whatever device you have into *a current bush*!


That would work in a Piers Anthony story.
(Sci-Fi/Fantasy fans might get that one)


----------



## ridgerunner1965

it would be very easy to rig up a cig lighter type receptacle with two alligator clips. simply pop your hood and hook it up and plug in phone charger. that way the car doesn't need to be running or key on.

another way is to buy some good external type rechargeable phone batterys. I have several. one of the bigger ones will charge my phone 3 or 4 times before it goes dead.its about the size of a large can of sardines.


----------



## frogmammy

I have a solar charger about the size of a pack of cigarettes. Works fine.

Mon


----------



## margoC

I have a couple of those power cells. We used them during Mathew. I was at work but spouse was home. Kept the phone charged for days. I've added a few more to my collection. I usually take one with me when I'm out and about for any length of time. 

Much easier than taking a generator everywhere.


----------



## jimLE

I now have have each of these.i also have a 80W power converter that plugs into a car lighter.i need to see if I can use my electric coffee maker with it,.



https://www.amazon.com/ECO-WORTHY-Generator-Lighting-Hurricane-Emergency/dp/B083NXBW84?pd_rd_w=s6ELd&pf_rd_p=7e8efe83-c453-47a7-b6f0-8ce7932221cb&pf_rd_r=288RHYH39Z9YA8BMNB9J&pd_rd_r=f6a5cadb-69f6-40de-9102-444fcb96810b&pd_rd_wg=jPBI1&pd_rd_i=B083NXBW84&psc=1&ref_=pd_bap_m_rp_9_sc







https://www.amazon.com/Cigarette-Lighter-Socket-Female-Converter/dp/B07N1LZ693?pd_rd_w=s6ELd&pf_rd_p=7e8efe83-c453-47a7-b6f0-8ce7932221cb&pf_rd_r=288RHYH39Z9YA8BMNB9J&pd_rd_r=f6a5cadb-69f6-40de-9102-444fcb96810b&pd_rd_wg=jPBI1&pd_rd_i=B07N1LZ693&psc=1&ref_=pd_bap_m_rp_4_sc


----------



## frank b

You could use this. It has many functions









Amazon.com: Car Jump Starter 1200A Peak 18000mAh Water Resistant (up to 7.5L Gas, 6L Diesel Engine) car Battery Charger with LCD Screen, USB Quick Charge, 12V Auto Battery Booster, DC, Portable Power Pack : Automotive


Buy Car Jump Starter 1200A Peak 18000mAh Water Resistant (up to 7.5L Gas, 6L Diesel Engine) car Battery Charger with LCD Screen, USB Quick Charge, 12V Auto Battery Booster, DC, Portable Power Pack: Jump Starters - Amazon.com ✓ FREE DELIVERY possible on eligible purchases



www.amazon.com


----------



## Wellbuilt

They sell a power pack you just plug in and charge it lasts a few days .


----------



## Gary in ohio

Check out solar generators, There the big rage now, Ranging from 100 to 2KW, They are batter powered inverters.


----------

